# Field Expedient Stunners



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

This first photo is for a recycle idea that works instead of throwing it all out. Being in Mexico tequila is the national drink and inside the mouth of almost every bottle is one of these PITA jigger rigs that cause you to take 10 seconds or so to pour 1 ounce into a glass. I yank them out and normally throw them away but the last one I had taken out I looked at it closely and saw a small glass marble inside. So I quickly grabbed a pliers and crushed the surrounding plastic freeing the marble in the process. Jigger on left intact, free'd marble on right.
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg15/ilerner2/Blowguns%20Darts/IMG_0671.jpg
once you have your marble free you can make your stunner.
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg15/ilerner2/Blowguns%20Darts/IMG_0672.jpg
I know few people that go out hiking without a Kleenex in their pocket. Stuff this baby down your barrel and let her rip when needed!
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg15/ilerner2/Blowguns%20Darts/IMG_0673.jpg
Can be used on any caliber as long as it will fit down the bore. If your BG's barrel is larger just use more Kleenex to make a thicker patch to surround the marble.


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like the same things I take out of spray paint cans to shoot out of slingshots sometimes. I'm sure everyone of us as taken the "noisy things" out of the cans to find out what they were when kids, or was that just me? hew: I've been playing around with Kleenex in my BG too! I was trying the "Grasshopper Shot/Load" (I think that's what the guy called it) out. I forgot where he posted it at, but he uses it to shoot grasshoppers and spiders. Here's a video for anyone who has not seen it and is interested.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

BB's are cheap... 25-30 BB's wrapped in a leaf.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

squirrelslinger said:


> BB's are cheap... 25-30 BB's wrapped in a leaf.


LOL, I like the idea and sounds like fun. Do you think they would be good for anything larger that say a grasshopper? Lead shot of a larger size might be a little better for larger stuff up to say a rat size.......maybe? Never been much of a spray n pray guy.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

Probably not unless you hit the little thing's head. And then only eyes.

20 ga lead shot would probably do a lot more damage. But keep in mind weight kills velocity.

Also... lead isn't exactly known for being good to eat.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Well personally I don't think I would use shot or bb's. BB's can really ricochet - lead shot not nearly so much. Flechettes on the other hand do interest me a little bit because they penetrate rather than just impact - in an identical fashion to Cold Steels multi darts hunting set up. But as I said before I've never been much of a spray and pray kinda guy especially for hunting especially with such a weak weapon. Blow guns are not real powerful to start with so shot placement is much more important. I understand the use of these bb/shot loads could be fun and may even be developed for a very specific use at some point like shooting flies or grasshoppers. Unless the critters are in my house or causing another problem somehow, I tend to only shoot what I'm gonna eat. Problem with flechettes is getting them to fly right. I don't think their flight time shot from a blow gun would be long enough in duration to give them enough time to stabilize based on my reloading experiences with them in shots shells. The idea is intriguing tho.

The only reason I mentioned lead shot was that it would hit harder. They most likely would not shoot as far or as flat but they would hit harder. Don't eat em!


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Chimes, you ever try any of those multi shafted darts for shootin catfish? That monster in your arms looks like it would feed you for a couple weeks! Looks like a lot of meat on that puppy.


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Teach said:


> Hey Chimes, you ever try any of those multi shafted darts for shootin catfish? That monster in your arms looks like it would feed you for a couple weeks! Looks like a lot of meat on that puppy.


Nope, can't say that I have. Yeah, that spoonbill was amazing! It was my first time having it, will NOT be the last. Got sooooo much meat off her, not to mention a good amount of caviar too.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Chimes said:


> Teach said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Chimes, you ever try any of those multi shafted darts for shootin catfish? That monster in your arms looks like it would feed you for a couple weeks! Looks like a lot of meat on that puppy.
> ...


That's sweet! I've never had catfish caviar. Please tell me it really sucks so I won't be so jealous LOL.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

BB's wrapped in a leaf ... i love it.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

Working on fletchettes from spun-down nails.

lol


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

squirrelslinger said:


> Working on fletchettes from spun-down nails.
> 
> lol


What do you plan to do for vanes? Generally they are forged into the steel.


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Teach said:


> That's sweet! I've never had catfish caviar. Please tell me it really sucks so I won't be so jealous LOL.
> 
> Nope, can't say that I have. Yeah, that spoonbill was amazing! It was my first time having it, will NOT be the last. Got sooooo much meat off her, not to mention a good amount of caviar too.
> 
> Hey Chimes, you ever try any of those multi shafted darts for shootin catfish? That monster in your arms looks like it would feed you for a couple weeks! Looks like a lot of meat on that puppy.


Well, I wouldn't want to make you jealous, but they do compare it to some of the finer caviar. Paddlefish and Sturgeon are two of the most important fish for freshwater caviar.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

I dunno what I am going to do about vanes.

I can forge steel pretty easily(nails aren't exactly known for hardness).

two blocks should work good.

I was thinking more of a hexagonal-cone-shape or maybe a sabot with some string-fletching.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

squirrelslinger said:


> I dunno what I am going to do about vanes.
> 
> I can forge steel pretty easily(nails aren't exactly known for hardness).
> 
> ...


Just making sure we are on the same page again. Here is a link with flechettes photo. Not cone shaped or any sort of string attached.

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=flechette&espv=210&es_sm=91&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=KicVU7nABOSa2AWmnoHYCA&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1067&bih=498&dpr=1.5#facrc=_&imgdii=JKuSpjBtYWHmAM%3A%3Bv1_JKBvO8-KfWM%3BJKuSpjBtYWHmAM%3A&imgrc=JKuSpjBtYWHmAM%253A%3BdEHjc7lziTamdM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fapi.ning.com%252Ffiles%252FwKyu0ulPfyuhpKNPOTX4rCg3v3DqwvEvHKEnfUCzkipglOILSQIOdheSE-DbDZS8n1kf7Xw-*xWvuyxOK9StaHKw12Wcjw4r%252F20110113b.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.dieselpunks.org%252Fprofiles%252Fblogs%252Fknights-of-the-air-death-from%3B892%3B1000


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

we are thinking the same thing.

I might try that...


----------

